# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  K-Click Beta - Summoners War 3.4.2+ FULL BOT

## SteamRolled

So this is a project I have been working on for a while now. It automates the most repetitive grindy aspects of summoners war. It runs with AnkuLua (not my app), an app for automating any task on android. Simply load my script in and go. It works off of touch emulation and image matching. In short, the memory is not read or written so detection chances are extremely low.

This video is a little outdated now, many more features have been added, but this gives you the general idea.




FULL INFO: Google URL Shortener
Working:
- Arena Farming
- Live Arena Farming
- Farming Fodder (Scenarios)
- Rune Farming (Giants, Dragons, Necro)
- Auto-Fodder switching (Occasionally swaps monsters early, 98% working)
- Rune Filter system
- Multi-Resolution support
- Refill Energy with crystals
- Secret Dungeon Farming
- Network instability fix
- Live stats (5/6 star runes kept, runs won and lost)
- Adjustable image detection accuracy (For multiple zones)
- Adjustable image scan speed (Fast drains battery quickly! slowest conserve's battery but runs slower)

Needs Testing:
- Rifts (should be working, haven't tested much)
- Raids (should be working, haven't tested much)

----------


## headkami

Has anyone tried it?

----------


## bobregal

Interesting... would love to check it out... I run the game on my phone, and also on Nox on the PC

----------


## hxcftw

Does Com2Us still insta ban devices using Bluestacks or Nox?

----------


## bobregal

I haven't been banned... but the above bot is on a few other websites as a limited thing.. unless you donate. I tried a few others and they just sat there... maybe it's Nox.. I dunno...

----------


## aahdead

nice gz grazz

----------


## aahdead

> So this is a project I have been working on for a while now. It automates the most repetitive grindy aspects of summoners war. It runs with AnkuLua (not my app), an app for automating any task on android. Simply load my script in and go. It works off of touch emulation and image matching. In short, the memory is not read or written so detection chances are extremely low.
> 
> This video is a little outdated now, many more features have been added, but this gives you the general idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FULL INFO: Google URL Shortener
> Working:
> ...


nice maan nice

----------


## Billyboby21

Nice 
Nice nice

----------


## elitclark

Has anyone tried it?



Sarkari Result Pnr Status 192.168.1.1

----------


## Albers39

I want to encourage that you continue your great work, have a nice day!

MyBalanceNow

----------

